# public oder private



## netrobot (22. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich eine Variable als private definiere, dann ist sie nur innerhalb von der Class zugreifbar, als public dann überall zugreifbar, sogar über package hinaus. 

wenn man gar nichts schreibe, dann ist sie nur innerhalb vom package, es scheint  vom Validitaetsbereich her : private->gar nichts->public


----------



## NomadSoul (23. Dezember 2005)

und was ist deine Frage?! 
Private ist das restrektivste
"nichts"->PackageMode: der Name sagt alles  
Public das öffentlichste


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!

 ist kein Access Modifier angegeben so gilt der Access Mode "default" ... auch bekannt als "package private". Weiterhin hast du noch protected vergessen.

 Eingeschränkter Zugriff ...............    öffentlicher Zugriff
 private < protected < package private < public

  Gruss Tom


----------

